# 2-way slabs



## McEngr (Jan 12, 2012)

After looking through my 2-way slab notes, I realize that this exam could truly be overwhelming if we had to go through an equivalent frame method problem.

In looking through the PCA Chapter 18 &amp; 29 seismic notes, it appears that it is extremely common to have 2 way slabs in combination with high-rise concrete structures in seismic regions.

I was wondering if it is anyone's experience whether they saw significant problems involving 2-way slabs on the exam - particularly the EFM. I don't think I'm asking anything exclusive or too particular about the exam, so forgive me if it seems I'm trying to pull things out of you. Just trying to prepare and have some level of expectancy of what to study.

Thanks.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 13, 2012)

One thing I noticed that may be obvious to some is that 2-way slabs are not permitted without beams from column to column for Seismic Design Category D and above, which would include only special moment resisting frames.


----------



## ipswitch (Jan 17, 2012)

My hunch is there is no two-way slab stuff.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks ip,

FWIW, I have the direct design method down. The EFM is more advanced. I think we might run into an issue where we have to calculate the moment on a beam from the 2-way action. Not that hard, but good to keep in the hip pocket...


----------

